# We finally got Stue!



## amyyy (Jan 7, 2011)

We finally got Stue!!! He must be one of those rare, friendly hedgehogs. He is very adventurous and doesn't seem to mind us holding and playing with him. Of course he is a little grumpy when I wake him up. He is 6 weeks old. He is a white pinto with a black spot on his back. He won't hardly role up in a ball. He seemed to take to us as soon as we got him. We got to choose from 2 hedgies and this one seemed soooooo much friendlier. I think I might want another one in the future. We will see.

Thank you everyone for answering my questions. (I'm sure there will be more.) You have been very helpful!

Amy


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh! He's too cute for words! Better keep that one under wraps and don't give anyone on here your address or he might come up missing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous, I love his coloring


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on Stue! He's just precious!! Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my he is so cuteeeeeee


----------



## amyyy (Jan 7, 2011)

I am soooo excited! He used the litter box last night! YAY!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a cutieeeee
Did you by any chance get Stue from Terrapin Hedgehogs?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is stunning.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Stue is adorably cute.....


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful colouring! I am a big fan of light colours. I think I'll definitely get a hedgehog again in the future, they're so adorable.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> What a cutieeeee
> Did you by any chance get Stue from Terrapin Hedgehogs?


Mind me asking, but do you know what colour your hedgie is? He's a beauty!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Stue is adorable, and I love the name!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love his eyes, so bright! Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

What a handsome little guy! Love his expression in the first pic!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Gibbz said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > What a cutieeeee
> ...


He looked like a white bellied chocolate double white when he was younger, but after his quilling he became a chocolate chip


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! He is stunning!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## amyyy (Jan 7, 2011)

A new picture!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! What a little sweetie! So precious!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a pretty baby!


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

> I am soooo excited! He used the litter box last night! YAY!


Amy, what are you using for a litter box and what do you have inside it? Also, what type of a cage do you have? Sounds like you've got a great little hedgie!


----------

